# Those of you who were on Clomid & Conceived Multiples...



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there ladies, 

My DH and I are having problems conceiving our first child and my RE has put me on Clomid next cycle, starting on the weekend when my dreaded AF is due. 

I'm starting on 50mg and my doctor has directed me to take the dose from days 2-6. I've read online that taking Clomid early in the cycle can increase the chances of multiples and I was just interested to know if what I have read online regarding this is accurate from a point of view of your experiences.

Also, did you find the side effects all that bad? I've read taking it at night is helpful in relieving some of the known side effects.

We are hoping we conceive soon so that I don't have to take the drug for too long. 

Congratulations on your pregnancy/families and hopefully I'll be joining you in motherhood very soon with either one or more babies. God willing.

Best wishes to you all and thanks so much for reading my post.

Jonesbaby

xx


----------



## amjon

The doctor gave me Letrozole and told me the chance for multiples was VERY small and not to worry about it. (I'm thinking mine may be identical though which would mean it didn't have anything to do with it.) I took it days 3-7. I didn't have an U/S until 8 weeks and at that point they only found one cyst they were pretty sure was a CL. I had a couple other cysts, but they didn't see the jagged edges they would expect from a CL. The first cycle I didn't get it until CD4 for took it days 4-8, but didn't conceive. I did get hot flashes from the Letrozole, but from what I'm told Letrozole is much more mild than Clomid and leaves your system quicker.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks so much for replying amjon. 

What does CL mean? I'm not totally up to speed on the lingo.

Thanks so much again!


----------



## SummerLily

Our doctor prescribed clomid for days 2-6 50 mg and we fell pregnant third cycle with triplets ! X


----------



## amjon

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Thanks so much for replying amjon.
> 
> What does CL mean? I'm not totally up to speed on the lingo.
> 
> Thanks so much again!

Corpus Leutum (where the egg comes from)


----------



## bluckycharmed

I took clomid 100mg days 5-9 and it created 2 follicles which we triggered (pregnyl trigger) CD16 and both follicles took. I think I had fairly sensitive ovaries bc I had ovarian drilling just 2 months prior. good luck!


----------



## hopingforit

I took 50mg Clomid starting on day 4 (day 5 is the latest my RE would start it) and I ended up with twins. I don't think it ha much to do with what day you start but rather how many mature follicles you have. Maybe taking it earlier gives a chance for more follicles to grow? I'm not sure. As for side effects, I learned the hard way that it's best to take it at night. The first day I took it in the afternoon and had such bad hot flashes tht I literally stuck my head on the freezer as the a/c did nothing to help. After that, I still had the hot flashes but not nearly as bad because I slept through the worst of it. That is really the only side effect I remember. I know I had more but they weren't bad enough that I remember what they were. 

Hopefully you get your BFP soon. Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## san fran shan

I took clomid CD 3-7 @ 50 mg. I had three ripe follicles. It was my first time on clomid. It made me depressed but it also could have been depression from ttc for so long. I can't remember if I took it at night. 

Good luck and hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Awww....

Thanks so much ladies for responding. I know it's not a forgone conclusion that I'll conceive with Clomid alone but I'm keep the faith that it will hopefully bring us one step closer to being parents. 

My doctor has suggested that we time intercourse this month with an Ovidrel trigger once we know how many follicles we have. I've read that some people get super intense cramping with it when ovulating - did anybody experience this? I'm a big chicken! 

Thanks again xx :)


----------



## san fran shan

Everything felt fine and normal for me and when I got my bfp I was in disbelief. I felt no different!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks so much San Fan Shan.... I feel better knowing that! 

BTW - Your twins are super cute!! Summerliliy's triplets are gorgeous too!! So blessed! xx


----------



## sweetieinva

I did Clomid 50mg on days 3-7 this time and got pregnant with twins the second month. (with my new high risk dr)

With my old dr, we did Clomid days 5-9 and although the pregnancy did not work out, we did get pregnant on the 2nd month with one baby. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congratulations sweetieinva! Thank you for sharing your experience with Clomid. Wishing you the best of luck with the rest of your pregnancy.

xxx

Jonesbaby :)


----------



## luna_19

I got my bfp on my first clomid cycle. 50mg days 3-7. My doctor told me I had a 10% chance of twins...I guess I'm really lucky or something :haha:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi Luna19,

Wow! Congratulations! Thats so wonderful. How did you find the side effects? 

I just got my period this morning :cry: so I start Clomid tomorrow. Holding my breath that we will be lucky to conceive this cycle. 

xx


----------



## luna_19

I had a cold while I was taking it so not sure it was all the clomid but I had an awful headache from the second day. It was also making me need to pee constantly so I think the headache might have been dehydration. It got better toward the end of the five days when I switched to taking it with dinner and started drinking a ton of water then the day after my last pill I felt totally fine.

Do you already ovulate on your own? We did all the testing and nothing was wrong yet we went 15 cycles without any success. I was so sure the clomid hadn't worked that I was crying to my hubby a few days before my bfp about how we only had 5 more chances and how I was so frustrated. I also didn't test until I was two days late and picked my next month's prescription when I was 1 day late because I was so sure :haha:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi Luna, 

Thanks again for that info, it's great to hear the feedback.

Yes, I ovulate on my own and my husband has no issues with his sperm, but for some reason we have been unable to conceive? I have been going to my GYN for months and it was found that sometimes my egg is too matured by the time I'm ovulate to be fertilised. Having too large of a follicle is just as bad as having too small of a follicle as you probably all ready know, so my doctor has suggested Clomid to give the sperm more 'targets' so to speak.

So hoping we get some luck soon! This TTC journey is tough.

xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

BTW Luna - did you have a trigger shot for the purpose of timed intercourse or not? xx


----------



## luna_19

No trigger. we were told to bd every other day from cd 10-20 but because of my hubby's varying work schedule we ended up doing 2 days on and one day off from cd 9-17


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks again Luna. Best of luck with your pregnancy! xx


----------



## amjon

We didn't use a trigger. I've never not ovulated on my own, but had two MC in a row, so the doctor thought it might help give me better eggs. He had an every other day schedule for BD, but DH was away and only home for a couple of days, so we just did every day when he was there (we did make sure it was during the right time period or as close as we could get though). He only did the progesterone check the first month because I asked about it. Didn't bother the second when we conceived.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks so much amjon! I hope the remainder of your pregnancy goes really well xx


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1119525-ttc-1-clomid-ovidrel.html

Jonesbaby... that thread is about clomid and trigger. Might be worth a look. I found great support there.


----------



## lolomom

I used clomid to conceive my second son, 50mg on cycle day 5-10, got pregnant the first round off of clomid. He was a singleton pregnancy obviously. I also ovulate on my own, but have a short luteal phase. Used clomid again 50mg this time around, required two cycles, but am now pregnant with twins. The risk of multiples with clomid is somewhere around 8%. We are still in shock to be honest.

I had no side effects at all from the clomid. But then again, I made it through a twin pregnancy with maybe a day or two of mild nausea, so I'm not really prone to getting side effects from things. 

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks so much blucky & lolomom! I am so appreciative for the info. 

So, I start Clomid tonight... Praying for a BFP at the end of the month! 

Fingers and toes crossed. Have a great Easter xx


----------



## BellaDonna818

We did a total of 6 cycles of Clomid with IUI. The last 2 cycles I also used Ovidril. We needed to do IUI's because my OH has very low sperm count, very low motility rate, and a pretty high abnormality rate. :/ We didn't do 6 cycles in a row, we took a month or 2 break in between some cycles. I started with 50mg of Clomid, and found that when I took it for 2 continuous cycles, I released 2 mature eggs on the second cycle (I have no problems ovulating on my own). I think I took Chlomid on days 2-7. I can't be sure anymore. For our last IUI my OB upped my Chlomid dose to 100mg, (I had also done back to back cycles this time) and I released three mature eggs. He told me the chances of all three taking were pretty slim and to expect twins if I still decided to go through with the IUI. I decided to do just that, and ended up with triplets! LOL 2 identical, and 1 fraternal. :D 

As far as side effects, with Chlomid I was super sensitive and emotional! I cried about EVERYTHING! LOL The worst part was that I KNEW I had no reason to be crying, but I couldn't stop myself! LOL It was pretty crazy. And it never mattered what time of day I took them. 

As far as Ovidril, my fist cycle taking it, I reacted pretty badly. I had severe nausea, diarhea, and extremely severe cramping. I also broke out in a bad rash all over my body. I won't lie, it was pretty bad. I was really upset about the whole thing, and didn't think I would agree to take it again. But the second time I took it, I didn't have any reaction to it at all. I guess my body just had to get used to the new drugs. 

Lots of luck to you!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi BellaDonna,

Thanks so much for your reply. Congratulations on your adorable triplets! They're super cute!!!

I'm on CD 8 today and have had ZERO side effects so I'm kinda feeling like it hasn't worked! Lol! Don't get me wrong, I'm beyond thrilled that I've had no side effects, but just Hoping it is actually being effective.

Ohhh.... That's not good about the Ovidrel! Hmmm... I really hope I don't have the same reaction! 

Thanks again for your feedback & response. Best wishes to you :) xx


----------

